# Another Confession of Faith



## bookslover (Jul 28, 2009)

In 1654, less than ten years after the Westminster Standards were formulated, Thomas Goodwin, John Owen, Richard Baxter, Thomas Manton, Nye, Simpson, Vines, and other Puritans, met in the Jerusalem Chamber (some of them had been there before, for the Westminster documents) to formulate a new document. It's almost as if they thought, "Let's take another whack at this confession-writing business, shall we?"

It's called _A New Confession of Faith_ (1654 - that's the short title), and the full text can be read at Thomas Goodwin. It's the top post, for now (dated July 24). It's interesting, and it's comparatively short.

I'd be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Jake (Jul 28, 2009)

I like it. Very succinct and has good truths summarized in a statement, many of which are still ignored by evangelicals today..

such as:

XIV. That whosoever do not prize and love Iesus Christ above himself, and all other things, cannot be saved.

XV. Whosoever allows himself to live in any known sin, upon any pretence or principle whatsoever, is in a state of damnation.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 28, 2009)

Jake said:


> IXIV. That whosoever do not prize and love Iesus Christ above himself, and all other things, cannot be saved.
> 
> XV. Whosoever allows himself to live in any known sin, upon any pretence or principle whatsoever, is in a state of damnation.



On XIV: Only saved persons can prize and love Christ more than themselves. So, doesn't this statement have it backwards?

On XV: Seems as if this statement leaves no room for backsliding followed by repentance.


----------

